# 20ft container from Dubai to Perth - shipping companies recommendation requested



## adc (Dec 4, 2011)

Would appreciate recommendations from fellow expats who have moved from the UAE to Australia. We're moving around the last week of April from Dubai to Perth. 
We've received quotes from the likes of Crown relocation, Interem Freight system, Move One etc. Their prices are so varied and we're very confused as to who will be the right provider. 
Any direction/references would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shakeeltabu (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi 
I am shakeel living in uae and movin to perth by May end.Planning t meet who are moving to perth as we are in same boat.If interested please call 050-7083793.


----------



## adc (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Shakeel, will call you later this evening. Glad to know we've got company!


----------



## sanjay shinde (Dec 19, 2012)

adc said:


> Would appreciate recommendations from fellow expats who have moved from the UAE to Australia. We're moving around the last week of April from Dubai to Perth.
> We've received quotes from the likes of Crown relocation, Interem Freight system, Move One etc. Their prices are so varied and we're very confused as to who will be the right provider.
> Any direction/references would be greatly appreciated.


hi there !
we are also planning to move perth from abu dhabi by april 2013
i also tried to get quote for shared container ,and it was aed 17000 , i think it is too much 

we can opt for air cargo ..qatar airways cargo rates are affordable


----------



## farhan-dubai (Feb 1, 2013)

I checked with many companies and they offered 5k to 7k for door to door service from dubai. 
I am planning to move in May to perth


----------



## adc (Dec 4, 2011)

sanjay shinde said:


> hi there !
> we are also planning to move perth from abu dhabi by april 2013
> i also tried to get quote for shared container ,and it was aed 17000 , i think it is too much
> 
> we can opt for air cargo ..qatar airways cargo rates are affordable


Hello Sanjay, PM me your number. Will call you later today to discuss the options we're considering.


----------



## sanjay shinde (Dec 19, 2012)

adc said:


> Hello Sanjay, PM me your number. Will call you later today to discuss the options we're considering.


hi !

my contat # is 050-7016892


----------



## basketballfan (Aug 21, 2013)

I am also moving to Perth from Dubai. I booked my ticket on the 10th of March. 

Let me know if anyone else is going around the same time. PM me your number.

Ray


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

on the same thread if I may ask.... how much time does it take for the movement? And if I do not have even a temporary residence there, would the shipping company hold the cargo with them for a few days?


----------

